# Marbled gecko question??



## GeCkO-LoVeR93 (Oct 22, 2017)

Hi everyone! I have a question about marbled geckos, I had rescued a few females and male, so I found one female In a very bad way like she could not breath and was visibly dying.. I had kept them in a glass aquarium with a secure and breathable lid it isn't to hot but not to cold, with lots of branches bark, rocks, water dish & plenty of food sources (crickets,roaches). Does anyone have an idea why she could have passed away?


----------



## SpottedPythons (Oct 23, 2017)

Could you get an image of the animal upside down with a light shining from the back? In my experience, small geckos are translucent if viewed in this way and it may be possible to spot the complication without autopsy, if it's a physical cause of death. The cause of death could be a whole variety, either from internal issues, bacterial infections, or stress - related causes.


----------



## Tyloop (Oct 23, 2017)

Sorry to hear.

When you say 'rescued', what did you rescue them from?

That may give us a better understanding of the situation and possible cause of death.


----------



## azzmilan (Oct 26, 2017)

Situation it came from would play a big role in it. Like what it was exposed to i.e bad conditions,poor handling

That one in the picture seems to have a big lump on the left side of the neck from this picture.


----------



## Tyloop (Oct 26, 2017)

azzmilan said:


> Situation it came from would play a big role in it. Like what it was exposed to i.e bad conditions,poor handling
> 
> That one in the picture seems to have a big lump on the left side of the neck from this picture.




Females develop these calcium stores in their necks in preperation to lay, marbled geckos lay hard-shelled eggs.


----------



## azzmilan (Oct 26, 2017)

Tyloop said:


> Females develop these calcium stores in their necks in preperation to lay, marbled geckos lay hard-shelled eggs.



The more you know, thank you.


----------

